
Revisit the Milgram Experiment by shooting a live Iraqi over the internet - rms
http://wafaabilal.com/
======
rms
This man was in range of a paintball gun that could be aimed and fired at him
over the Internet. Unfortunately, the site is unusably slow and the man living
in range of the paintball gun is nowhere to be found.

The disturbing thing here is that I really wish I could actually shoot this
moron with a paintball gun over the internet. Now, I don't know what art is
but I really doubt this guy is getting enough donations to make this thing
worthwhile. He exposed himself willingly to the sum ignorance of humanity.
That's brave in a very masochistic way but dumb in the sense that the sum
total of humanity would kill someone with just an internet-enabled paintball
gun.

------
gyro_robo
A good startup idea would be to scale this up so instead of flamewars, you
could paintball each other over the Internet.

